# Pooping inside burrow



## Ariza (Mar 23, 2015)

I was concerned that my adult desert tortoise was not pooping after coming out late February. She did twice but only after a soak, which she hates and struggles to get out. I finally today used a garden tool to scrape the floor of her burrow and pulled out lots of dried up poop. Is this normal for them to poop where they sleep? How can I discourage it?


----------



## Kenno (Mar 23, 2015)

My youngest one poops and pees where he sleeps, especially on days when he has taken a big drink.
He's probably 15 to 18 years old, just a little smaller than the adults. 
I just clean it up and wash down the wet places - I don't believe I could train him not to do it.


----------



## ascott (Mar 23, 2015)

Ariza said:


> I was concerned that my adult desert tortoise was not pooping after coming out late February. She did twice but only after a soak, which she hates and struggles to get out. I finally today used a garden tool to scrape the floor of her burrow and pulled out lots of dried up poop. Is this normal for them to poop where they sleep? How can I discourage it?



It is natural behavior. It would be like suggesting you stop using the toilet but to start doing your business out in the yard....just not natural right. This is a tortoise, not only do they crap where they sleep, they may even make a snack of it on other days....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 24, 2015)

Even though there are many options for them, my three female Redfoot have been sleeping all huddled together in one night box.
Everyday it is just LOADED. They don't really go any place else.


----------



## LoriS (Mar 24, 2015)

Is it normal for CDT to pee/poop when they eat???


----------



## Ariza (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay, thank you everyone! I am no longer worried about it now. I've had her for three years and she always pooped all over the yard and now she's doing it in her ''bedroom''. I always thought all animals slept away from their excrement. You learn something everyday and this forum has been a lot of help to me in understanding and caring for her. She's about 9-10 inches long, so definitely an adult. She wandered into my yard August 2012. I will go buy a narrow rake that will fit inside her burrow and rake the stuff out once a week or so. Thanks again!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 24, 2015)

I am currently trying to train mine to only go in the play pen area.
If it works, I'll post later.


----------



## ascott (Mar 25, 2015)

LoriSoj said:


> Is it normal for CDT to pee/poop when they eat???



Yes.


----------

